# which .40 cal



## ejamest14 (Jan 19, 2010)

Waiting for the paperwork to process, so I'm trying to find a good gun. Looking for a .40 cal...kinda liking the PX4 storm .40. Anyone have any suggestions on different models or the same. Pros/cons. Any info will help im my decision.

Thanks


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

Check out the M&P.40.


----------



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

TheReaper said:


> Check out the M&P.40.


Yep


----------



## algore is a fatwoman (Jan 12, 2010)

Go to the gun store and spend a minute or two with a H&K USP .40. Examine it's sturdy construction and lack of useless beavertail safety. Compare it to all the current H&K rip offs that have flooded the market. Go to youtube and check out the usp torture test videos. As you compare the usp with other guns pricewise, realize that the cheaper gun is cheaper for a reason.


----------



## JoeInKS (Jan 17, 2010)

PX4 Storm is a GREAT gun.

It feels great in my hand, has little perceivable muzzle flip, love the rotating barrel, and seems to be able to withstand a truck going over it.

With all that written.......... go to a gun range and rent a few different models. Although I think its great, it needs to feel comfortable in your hands as well.

Any other recommendations? Glock 22, Springfield XD/XDM, S&W M&P 40, any Sig or HK in 40 (just great engineering), Hi-Standard (yes scream at me for that one but it's reliable, cheap, built well, and BUTT UGLY).


----------



## Barryd (Mar 15, 2009)

My neighbor has a FNP 40. He shoots 3 times a week about 50 rds each time. Has no complaints,


----------



## Tucker (Sep 23, 2009)

Mine is a Glock 23, .40 caliber 13 + 1 original rounds. It hasn't failed me --yet.:smt023


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

my vote would be the new glock series 4 - in g23
just read a review on the new gen4 and the new double spring really reduces the recoil


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

The PX4 is a great choice. 
Check out the Stoeger Cougar. Stoeger is a subsidiary of Beretta.


----------



## coolram04 (Jan 20, 2010)

I have a Sig P226 DAK. It is an awesome handgun. I have almost 250 rounds through and so far no complaints. I will say do your homework. Go to a gun store or range and look at alot of different ones. You have to decide, which one feels better to you. You don't want one that is the wrong size for your hand.

I looked at several handguns and done some reading on them before I decided on mine.

Good Luck....


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier (Feb 7, 2010)

Tucker said:


> Mine is a Glock 23, .40 caliber 13 + 1 original rounds. It hasn't failed me --yet.:smt023


Very nice weapon. Plenty of firepower and very reliable.


----------



## Jaws1 (Feb 3, 2010)

Well if your open to revolvers there is a nice option for you with the S&W model 610 it will shoot 40 S&W and 10mm. Its just under 4" and allows me to shoot IDPA with it. 40S&W is reasonably inexpensive and if I need more fire power I can shoot the 10mm as well. 
I'm very fond of mine. :mrgreen:


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

Glock 23 in 40..Also you can buy a conversion barrel in 9mm nd you have2 guns in one (just have to buy 9mm mags like Glock 19 or the longer one Glock 17)


----------



## ichiban (Jan 30, 2010)

Another vote for the FNP-40. I love my FNP-9 and plan on bringing a FNP-40 into the fold soon.


----------



## nelskc (Jan 15, 2008)

My vote is for the Glock 23, have had mine for years and love it. I also have a CW40 that I enjoy, I think you need to hitup a gun store and see what feels best to handle and shoot. Good luck


----------



## Mariano (Feb 3, 2010)

Go Sig Pro, the can be gotten for about $425-485.


----------

